# Asado de cerdo marinado, Arroz Mexicana y judías verdes



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Tonight's Dinner

Asado de cerdo marinado
Marinated & grilled pork steaks

_4 large pork steaks
16oz Spicy V8 juice, or any tomato juice
1/2 cup lime or lemon juice
Sea Salt
Chopped onion, any onion will work, I used dehydrated this time.
Minced Garlic
Mesquite Habenero Spice Mix
Powdered Cumin_

Season steaks with dry ingredients & garlicc, add liquids, mix, marinate for 30 minutes.
Grill with a good char for that smoky flavor.
Remove from grill, wrap in foil and let rest for 10-15 minutes.
Serve whole or slice
Good with warm tortillas and either some fresh pico de gallo or guacamole 





Arroz Mexicana
Mexican Rice

_1lb rice
1.5 cups chopped onion
1 heaping tablespoon Minced Garlic
1.5 cups tomato puree, I use Rotel and puree in the blender
2 cups Chicken Stock
.5 cup Olive oil_

In a large stock pot add olive oil, bring to high heat.
Add rice and saute till opaque
Add onion & garlic and continue to saute till rice golden brown.
Add chicken stock and tomato puree
Bring to boil, then lower heat to simmer, simmer 20 minutes +/-.







Judías verdes
Green beans

_Green beans
Onion, sliced thin
Lots of minced garlic
.25 stick of butter
Olive oil, drizzel well over dish
Sea Salt
.25 cup water_

Combine as pictured, microwave on high 3-5 minutes
Stir well and nuke it again for another 3-5 minutes


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Money Shot


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

just happen to have some fresh wild pork in the freezer.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

That looks GREAT!

Wondering though, what cut of meat is a pork steak? Deboned pork chop?

Thanks, I'll definitely try it.

Already copied all three recipes to my iBook.

Jim


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Awesome skills! Looks great:thumbsup:


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

smooth move said:


> just happen to have some fresh wild pork in the freezer.


Bring it on, got a nice roast?
I do a garlic studded, herb crusted pork roast that is said by some to be "Heavenly"


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Chili, I do my rice the exact same way except I use the el pato tomato sauce, it's pretty much the same as your puréed rotel, except a wee bit more heat, not overpowering though and may save you from cleaning the blender. Awesome looking food! I may kick your door in soon on my way to deer hunt in Washington county,alabama for supper soon! Hahah well done sir!


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

halo1 said:


> Chili, I do my rice the exact same way except I use the el pato tomato sauce, it's pretty much the same as your puréed rotel, except a wee bit more heat, not overpowering though and may save you from cleaning the blender. Awesome looking food! I may kick your door in soon on my way to deer hunt in Washington county,alabama for supper soon! Hahah well done sir!


If I'm not concerned about ****** tastebuds, I use the Rotel Hot with Habenero, that puts a little kick in it.

That or get serious and break either the _Ghost Pepper Powder_ or _Hillbilly Gunpowder_.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

I'm making Chile Rellenos either tomorrow or Fri... Stand-By.


----------

